
Introducing the NYPL Grow Up Work Fashion Library - danso
https://www.nypl.org/blog/2018/08/06/dress-up-nypl-lending-fashion-library
======
gringoDan
This is great. I think that often libraries are overlooked in the age of
Amazon Prime, but they provide invaluable services for people who aren't in
the top 10% of income / whoever is the opposite of someone frequenting HN.

Quick anecdote - when I moved to NYC last year, I wasn't very happy about the
tax rate, but city taxes become a lot more palatable simply by getting a
library card. I constantly download books to my phone and place items on
reserve that are delivered to a library one block away from where I work.
Couldn't be more convenient. Given the size of the NYPL system, I have yet to
find something that I want that isn't in the catalog.

~~~
mlthoughts2018
Combined with using NYPL to book free museum tickets through Culture Pass, the
library card really is a fantastic thing.

------
nashashmi
Perfect opportunity to create the next Frank Abagnale of our Time to dazzle
our minds and fool us into thinking he is fit for a burgeoning career. Because
after all, nobody looks past a necktie.

Well done NYPL!

------
natch
I love and support libraries, but what people really need are skills of the
type where interviewers are not concerned about whether or not the applicant
is wearing a necktie. Or maybe I’m just out of touch with East Coast culture
but a necktie requirement seems unfortunate.

------
Animats
Bow ties? Are they back?

~~~
nashashmi
Oh yeah!

